# Cartoons



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thought I'd branch this off of my serious art thread.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I love the one with the head so heavy that it pulls him over! Chuckled.

These are just great~!! Gosh, I'm glad you climbed out and showed us this big part of yourself. They are just delightful and full of zest!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Even those are fabulous... Better than I could EVER do!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Forgot to add all of these digital ones I made for other forum people...


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

And my herd:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

LOVE them all! My favorite one is the bucking paint/bronco....reminds me of Rodeo!! LOL Great work!!!


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful! I love it!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

csimkunas6 said:


> LOVE them all! My favorite one is the bucking paint/bronco....reminds me of Rodeo!! LOL Great work!!!


Thanks! 

(*nudge nudge* You can order that one on a shirt, or really any of the others--if they aren't already uploaded, I'll upload them for you. Any of the shirts can be customized, too, changing the color, style, text, adding additional pictures, whatever. All the proceeds I get from Zazzle go directly to a very well-run, responsible horse rescue. If anyone is seriously interested about ordering, I can post the "referral" link that doubles the money received by the rescue over just plain clicking on the item and buying.)

Buck You Shirts from Zazzle.com


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Oops. Did not mean to post...
Is there no delete option?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nope, no delete option lol.

I LOVE THEM!!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow! Love them!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> Forgot to add all of these digital ones I made for other forum people...



I'm so going to have this one on something, I love it, as soon as I have some spare cash:lol:


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

They're amazing! Love the giraffe one too haha


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you all.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Heatherloveslottie said:


> They're amazing! Love the giraffe one too haha



The spotty boy is a Draftaloosa, and the giraffe type is a Saddleraffe


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

Ha - and the evil looking one is a bratty paso. I promise I'll order my tshirt soon, I NEED to have proof of that charming look of hers.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

These are amazing!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

bubba13 said:


>




*sigh* Gotta love my girl. She's such a dink.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Those are exception digital drawings. I usually don't like digital art much, but those have a lot of character and style, YOUR style. They are worthy of reproduction. I think I smell money!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Huh.. thought I recognized your posting style. Hi, Mozart.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank ya'll for the compliments. This is the ghetto online program I used, if anyone is interested: Paint Online - Sketch & Paint!

And hi back atcha, JDI. I didn't know the posting style gave me away, but I would have thought the personal details woulda done the trick! Do I know you from anywhere besides FiSH?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

These cartoons confirmed it for me 
Probably not, FiSH and here are my two main squeezes.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Found this while going through some old Photobucket files. An only slightly-embellished drawing of Bones. I have it on T-shirt!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

>


This explains saddlebreds perfectly. (My pony was actually dubbed "giraffe" at my last barn)


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh those are so cool! I would die if I got a picture of Romeo on a shirt like that!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I am in love with the giraffe horse! So funny! It reminds me of my horse, though he is a thoroughbred. He is 17.2hh and whenever you have to do something to his face that he doesn't agree with he displays his impressive height in the form of his giraffe neck...

They are all amazing!


----------

